# InNetStewart SI-70027 BT 10/100 NEED A DRIVER



## JMW101 (Jun 19, 2007)

Hey all, looking for a driver for InNetStewart SI-70027 ethernet thing. I've been looking all over and I found nothing. No internet sucks. :upset:

If you could help It would be much appriciated :grin:


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

Hi, where are you getting the Stewart SI-70027 from? On the card?
Stewart make parts for Ethernet cards.

With the card installed, go to Control Panel> System> Hardware> Device Manager and llok for your card. It will probably have a yellow alert next to it.
Right Click on it and look under the details tab for a code similar to this:
PCI\VEN_1131&DEV_7133???????
(The ven is for vendor and dev is for device)
Post back with the code, or do a google search of your own, and we will find the maker and model of your card; then find the drivers.


----------



## JMW101 (Jun 19, 2007)

No, accually its the ethernet plugin thing(not exactly sure what to call it) where i plug in my internet cord which is hooked up to my router. thats what i need ad river for.


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

Hi,
Is windows asking you for drivers, or do you have any alerts in Device Manager?
What are you setting up? A wireless internet connection? A home network?
Have a look at this......
http://www.microsoft.com/athome/moredone/wirelesssetup.mspx

The only things you should need drivers for are your Router, Modem & LAN.
What are the name/models of the above?


----------



## JMW101 (Jun 19, 2007)

Well, I'm getting hooked up to my router, and it's not wireless.

I go to my device manager and the ethernet controller has a question mark next to it. thats what i need a driver for.


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

Hi again JMW,
Could you go to Control Panel> System> Hardware> Device Manager and right-click on your ethernet controller. Look under the details tab for a code similar to this: PCI\VEN_1131&DEV_7133???????

Post back with the VEN_####&DEV_#### part of that and we should be able to identify what we're looking for.


----------



## Ubertech (Jul 10, 2007)

Hello... I had problems with this driver also briefly but there's hope!

The device is usually an 'onboard NIC controller/adapter' and will be seen and load drivers as an Intel Pro 100 VE device. I'll link the handy drivers I use on these pesky NIC devices... should work for other than Gateway PCs as well.

http://support.gateway.com/support/d...e.asp?id=18894


I hope this helps!

Ubertech.


----------



## chanhenky (Jul 24, 2007)

I want to ask too, my Lan Card is also InNetStewart SI-70027, I searched the control panel, the detail is
PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_1039&SUBSYS_30158086&REV_82\4829817089&0&040F0,
that's all, where can I find the driver?
As I don't have the driver, I can't only for this computer...


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

Hi,
Vendor 8086 is Intel
Device 1039 is the 82801DB Intel PRO/100 VE (LOM) Ethernet Controller
http://support.packardbell.com/de/item/index.php?i=7406150100&ppn=PB51C00103
http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Detail_Desc.aspx?agr=Y&DwnldId=4275&lang=eng
Download drivers for the Intel Pro/100 VE (LOM) Ethernet Controller


----------



## chanhenky (Jul 24, 2007)

Thank you very much! Dear Houndog777!!!


----------



## Raptor205 (Jul 25, 2007)

Houndog THANK YOU SO MUCH!!! YOU HAVE NO CLUE HOW HAPPY IT MADE ME FIX IT MYSELF LOL!


----------



## Johnny Driver (Feb 4, 2008)

Hi everyone; new on here . . . I have same InNetStewart SI-70027 as this thread starter and also need a driver, but I think I need dial up version as opposed to ethernet?

My code is PCI\VEN-8086&DEV_1039&SUBSYS_30158086&REV_82\4&29817089&0&40f0

_Houndog777_ or anyone else? Hoping someone can help direct me to where I can download a driver for this - I plan to use dial up if that makes any difference.

Thanks everybody! Especially if you can be of assistance!

:wink:


----------



## brow96 (Oct 24, 2004)

Johnny Driver said:


> Hi everyone; new on here . . . I have same InNetStewart SI-70027 as this thread starter and also need a driver, but I think I need dial up version as opposed to ethernet?
> 
> My code is PCI\VEN-8086&DEV_1039&SUBSYS_30158086&REV_82\4&29817089&0&40f0
> 
> ...


You should really start a separate thread about your problem. But I can tell you that if you are using "Dial-Up"? Then the Ethernet card will have nothing to do with that connection.

HTH

Bill


----------



## Johnny Driver (Feb 4, 2008)

Thanks brow96. Is the ethernet contoller for connecting to internet via non-dial-up or cable etc?


----------



## brow96 (Oct 24, 2004)

Johnny Driver said:


> Thanks brow96. Is the ethernet contoller for connecting to internet via non-dial-up or cable etc?


Normally speaking a "Ethernet Internet Connection" refers to a Cable / ADSL connection. It's the "preferred" method for connecting to a Modem / Router, i.e it's faster and more reliable. With USB being a "second choice", last and final choice is of course a "Dial-Up Connection" the slowest of the slow.

HTH

Bill


----------



## Johnny Driver (Feb 4, 2008)

_. . . thanks again brow96!_

I think I know what I'm doing now! 

I've downloaded the driver to disk from the link, and on Thursday, when I can next get to the computer in question, I'll download it from the disk to said computer.

Then I'll either subscribe to a boradband ISP service, or if my colleagues insist on dial-up , then I'll install a modem card with its drivers as it does appear that there is indeed no modem on the computer currently. 

Dial-up would be tolerated only to save on cost of ISP service. It should be noted that this workplace does not traditionally do much work at the computer on-line, so dial-up may suit fine).

Thanks for your help, will post back with developments . . .

:wink:


----------



## Johnny Driver (Feb 4, 2008)

here just posting a cross-reference link to the other follow up thread where I'm working with Bill on installing this driver . . .

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f19/solved-houndog777-come-in-please-over-218204.html

Thanks for all help and interest! :wink:

:4-transfo


----------



## nanimyu (Jul 6, 2008)

Okee dokee artichoke here's my problem. I have the whole innet/stewart si 70027 whatever written on what i plug my ethernet cord into. okay so, here is the thing it says i the details about my ethernet controller driver that is gone. PCI\VEN8086&DEV_SUBSYS_0173107B&REV_03\4&11CD5334&0&40F0
I reformatted the computer because it's janky and theres no driver for this and im figuring thats why it won't connect to the internet? internet is jst plug in the ethernet cord and there ya go right ? o somebody please help -_-


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

Hello and Welcome to TSF,

Please start your own threads nanimyu and techonwheels 
I just happened to run into this thread and found u2 here with questions
as saying previous person has already had problem solved


----------

